# avatar idea: pieces of maps



## EricNoah (Jan 17, 2002)

I had a thought -- usually avatars are symbols or faces/creatures.  But I purchased the PDF of "B1- In Search of the Unknown" and as I was paging through it, lost in nostalgia, I thought it also might be cool to just clip little pieces of famous dungeon maps -- one room or one very small area -- and have those as avatars too.   I'll start doing some clipping and uploading -- maybe no more than two or three rooms from any one module.  

What are some other Avatar "themes" we could have?

Edit:  Note that at 64x64 pixels these can't be very large unless we package them up and send them to Morrus to put in manually, which would kinda be a waste of his time...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 17, 2002)

Hey, you could come up a a secret treasure map, divided up into lots of different avatars!


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 18, 2002)

I clipped some stuff and sent it to Morrus and he put them in the avatar lists.  As an FYI to everyone -- new avatars added will appear at the end of the avatar list.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

Speaking of Avatars, Eric, I like the Grand Poobah hat that your avatar is wearing!


----------

